# Color Club Nail Polish: Koo-Koo CA Choo Creme N17



## QDpieCupcake (Sep 27, 2011)

*The other day I went to get my nails done and I decided to try a new brand of nail polish. I originally use China Glaze, and don't get me wrong this brand is amazing, but I had noticed some new BOLD colors that just "jumped" out at me. The brand is called: COLOR CLUB. They are mostly neon bright colors, have a high gloss, and seem to not chip easily. I type all day at work...go home clean, wash dishes, move boxes, ANYTHING.  If you are a dare devil like myself...these colors are for you OR if you just want to try something new instead of the ordinary shades of colors....ENJOY! Here are some pics (believe me they are brighter than on the picture**). *






*The brand has a collection of colors, but this is the one I used:*

*

*

*Here are the after results (I also used China Glaze Crackle Polish):

 https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/759062/width/220/height/220

*


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got a Color Club polish and I LOVE it!  Great quality and more economical than some of the big name brands.


----------



## QDpieCupcake (Sep 28, 2011)

*Very good quality...I am going to post another picture showing how it looks after a week or two...



*


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2011)

Color Club, believe it or not, IS a salon brand. It does tend to get overlooked in favor of OPI and China Glaze, sometimes Essie and Orly. They have some fantastic polish color but it's one brand I won't collect as I already have a heck of time keeping up with Wet n Wild, Sinful Colors, China Glaze and OPI. lol


----------



## QDpieCupcake (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yes! I



China Glaze...one of my favorites...but I will be trying this brand out to see if I will be using this one over China Glaze....and its winning for me right now!*


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 30, 2011)

I've seen one bottle at my local nail salon - and this one person grabbed it just as I noticed it and went to buy it wow


----------



## QDpieCupcake (Oct 3, 2011)

_*Awwww that was evil lol. But she had the right thought....its amazing!



*_


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2011)

> I've seen one bottle at my local nail salon - and this one person grabbed it just as I noticed it and went to buy it wow


LOL I don't know where you live but I know Color Club is sold at some stores. In my area we have a store called Fred Meyer (higher end version of Walmart) and they sell Color Club.


----------



## QDpieCupcake (Oct 3, 2011)

*O ok...I may have to check that out after I get off of work... Thanks!*


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2011)

Disclaimer: I have not ordered from this company however I have been told by numerous people this is a good site to order from. Order at your own risk.

Eighty Eight Beauty Supply, Inc.


----------



## QDpieCupcake (Oct 5, 2011)

*I do not know because I get a little scared of ordering offline if I am not sure about the site....but I may give this a try. I love this polish lol.*


----------



## mizzbehavin13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been looking for these polishes since I saw them on Youtube! Does anyone know anywhere else they sell these polishes? I heard Sally's sold them, so I checked mine and they don't. Please help! I'm craving bold colors for spring and summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mizzbehavin13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been looking for these polishes since I saw them on Youtube! Does anyone know anywhere else they sell these polishes? I heard Sally's sold them, so I checked mine and they don't. Please help! I'm craving bold colors for spring and summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 2, 2012)

Birchbox sells them. They were in some of the March boxes.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/color-club-magnetic-nail-polish

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/color-club-neon-nail-polish

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/color-club-classic-nail-polish

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/color-club-metallic-nail-polish


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

I've bought Color Club multi-packs at Ross a few times.


----------



## katana (Apr 2, 2012)

I havent tried Color club, but that shade is gorgeous!! What a perfect color for spring/summer!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 2, 2012)

That is a gorgeous color in the OP. I haven't tried any Color Club polishes, and I definitely don't need to buy any new polishes right now, but I'm tempted to check out all of the bright and bold colors.


----------



## anna14smith (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice color and shades mam......


----------



## anna14smith (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice shades and color


----------



## kekeka (Apr 17, 2012)

nice color for summer!


----------

